# Kochquests in Dalaran



## Ciquo (21. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mich grade eingeloggt um schnell meine Kochquest zu machen, jedoch musste ich feststellen dass die Tante mit den Quests, die sonst immer im Gasthaus (Allianz) in der Küche stand, nicht da ist. Hat sie einen neuen Platz bekommen oder ist es nur ein Bug? In den Patchnotes habe ist mir beim Lesen nicht diesbezüglich aufgefallen.
Danke schonmal für die Antworten!

MfG

Ciquo


----------



## kosmo79 (21. Mai 2009)

Gestern Abend war sie noch da ... war heute aber noch nicht online um zu gucken!


----------



## Albra (22. Mai 2009)

vll ein spawnfehler 2 minuten warten vll is die frau auch im keller vorräte holen ^^


----------



## divmaster (22. Juni 2009)

Die ist jetzt bei der Horde.... :-)


----------

